# il termine mi manchi........



## Old gastone (30 Agosto 2008)

quando una persona,che hai conosciuto,con cui hai iniziato una storia,che sembra proceda bene e con i migliori presupposti ma che,per strani fatti della vita,si interrompe per la presenza di un ex non ex sofferente e pieno di pretese e di richieste,ti risponde,ad un mio momento di debolezza telefonica (sms in cui le ho scrittto che le voglio un bene dell'anima) "Anch'io e mi manchi e non sai quante volte ho e ho avuto la tentazione di scriverti o chiamarti ma poi mi blocco per la paura di essere egoista e di non pensare al tuo bene....".........................
mi chiedo....ma quanto si può essere così crudeli???
sapere che dall'altra parte c'è una persona,il sottoscritto,scaricato il giorno dopo san valentino,una persona adulta e vaccinata,che le ha donato il proprio cuore e non se le visto piu' resituire.....
mi chiedo....perchè....perchè mi devo anche sentire queste cose
perche' mi devo sentire dire che io ho dato di testa nel momento in cui è ritornato alla carica chiedendole di ritornare insieme a lei,e non le ho dato il tempo....perchè perchè........
a distanza di 6 mesi sto malissimo ancora e non riesco ad uscirne...
per le mie debolezze e per il suo atteggiamento troppo morbido nei miei confronti.........
sto male


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2008)

Ha ragione lei. Qualunque cosa che non sia "Ti amo e voglio te" ti fa male.
Non c'è che la soluzione di concentrarsi su altro con la consapevolezza che puoi suscitare emozioni e sentimenti e puoi amare ancora.


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2008)

gastone ha detto:


> quando una persona,che hai conosciuto,con cui hai iniziato una storia,che sembra proceda bene e con i migliori presupposti ma che,per strani fatti della vita,si interrompe per la presenza di un ex non ex sofferente e pieno di pretese e di richieste,ti risponde,ad un mio momento di debolezza telefonica (sms in cui le ho scrittto che le voglio un bene dell'anima) "Anch'io e mi manchi e non sai quante volte ho e ho avuto la tentazione di scriverti o chiamarti ma poi mi blocco per la paura di essere egoista e di non pensare al tuo bene....".........................
> mi chiedo....ma quanto si può essere così crudeli??? Non è crudeltà, é riaffermare in modo velato il proprio ascendente su di te, quindi é più egoismo condito da vanità...
> sapere che dall'altra parte c'è una persona,il sottoscritto,scaricato il giorno dopo san valentino,una persona adulta e vaccinata,che le ha donato il proprio cuore e non se le visto piu' resituire.....Copnfermo quanto detto sopra.... é consapevole della situazione e ci si crogiola...
> mi chiedo....perchè....perchè mi devo anche sentire queste cose
> ...


Vedi di uscirne perché da quella persona avrai solo problemi, temo sia di quelle che non vorrebbero mollare i propri ex per timore che possano essere felici con altre....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Agosto 2008)

gastone ha detto:


> quando una persona,che hai conosciuto,con cui hai iniziato una storia,che sembra proceda bene e con i migliori presupposti ma che,per strani fatti della vita,si interrompe per la presenza di un ex non ex sofferente e pieno di pretese e di richieste,ti risponde,ad un mio momento di debolezza telefonica (sms in cui le ho scrittto che le voglio un bene dell'anima) "Anch'io e mi manchi e non sai quante volte ho e ho avuto la tentazione di scriverti o chiamarti ma poi mi blocco per la paura di essere egoista e di non pensare al tuo bene....".........................
> mi chiedo....ma quanto si può essere così crudeli???
> sapere che dall'altra parte c'è una persona,il sottoscritto,scaricato il giorno dopo san valentino,una persona adulta e vaccinata,che le ha donato il proprio cuore e non se le visto piu' resituire.....
> mi chiedo....perchè....perchè mi devo anche sentire queste cose
> ...


Ok per quello che ti han già detto...
Ma puoi sempre far la controprova...chiedile apertamente di lasciar l'altro e riprendere il vostro legame...così ti toglierai i residui dubbi e forse accellererai il tuo processo di allontanamento definitivo da lei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Occhio che è rischioso se non sei determinato ad arrivare a un SI o un NO definitivi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps. i ma e i se considerali sempre NO..


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2008)

*ecco...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ps. i ma e i se considerali sempre NO..


 
Questa é vera saggezza interpretativa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old gastone (31 Agosto 2008)

grazie Bruja.....sei sempre gentile con me
e sai sempre cogliere degli aspetti che io ho difficoltà a cogliere
ma devo cercare di convincermene io prima di tutto
e ancora ho delle difficoltà in tal senso


----------



## La Lupa (3 Settembre 2008)

gastone ha detto:


> quando una persona,che hai conosciuto,con cui hai iniziato una storia,che sembra proceda bene e con i migliori presupposti ma che,per strani fatti della vita,si interrompe per la presenza di un ex non ex sofferente e pieno di pretese e di richieste,ti risponde,ad un mio momento di debolezza telefonica (sms in cui le ho scrittto che le voglio un bene dell'anima) "Anch'io e mi manchi e non sai quante volte ho e ho avuto la tentazione di scriverti o chiamarti ma poi mi blocco per la paura di essere egoista e di non pensare al tuo bene....".........................
> mi chiedo....ma quanto si può essere così crudeli???
> sapere che dall'altra parte c'è una persona,il sottoscritto,scaricato il giorno dopo san valentino,una persona adulta e vaccinata,che le ha donato il proprio cuore e non se le visto piu' resituire.....
> mi chiedo....perchè....perchè mi devo anche sentire queste cose
> ...


Ciao Gastone!
Quant'era che non ti facevi vivo!
Accidenti però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però questa persona ti vuole bene.
Magari non è innamorata, magari deve stare con quello là.. ma e te ti vuole bene.

Mi viene in mente un verso di una canzone che fa:

_non si è soli quando un altro ti ha lasciato_
_si è soli se qualcuno non è mai venuto_


In bocca al lupo, Gaston! E vieni a trovarci più spesso!


----------

